
Gmail Ending? Google Starts Migrating Users - smaili
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/12/05/google-ending-gmail/
======
bubalus
I tried Inbox for about month, but I ended up turning it off.

It was slower than the standard gmail interface, both on my computer and my
phone. There was a noticeable lag when trying to open each email.

Additionally, on the Android app, they inexplicably removed the ability to
swipe left/right in order to move from one email thread to the next. Instead,
they implemented a vertical swipe which returns the user to the inbox. So the
pattern for reading a series of emails is swipe-tap-swipe-tap-swipe-tap
instead of a series of swipes. Additionally the swipe only triggers if I drag
my thumb vertically over about 90% of my phone screen, which is very
uncomfortable.

Why mess with what works?

------
pferde
Sorry, I get redirected to
[http://www.forbes.com/forbes/welcome/](http://www.forbes.com/forbes/welcome/)
every time. I guess I'll wait until some news regurgitator publishes a piece
about the topic.

~~~
mgr86
As do I, but it is an ad that you get anytime you vist forbes. In the top it
says continue with a timer.

It will take you to
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/12/05/google-
en...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/12/05/google-ending-
gmail/)

~~~
pferde
Alas, it doesn't with javascript disabled. And I am not going to enable
javascript for a webpage that is meant to serve few paragraphs of text.

------
robertop
The article makes a very good point about the potential impacts of Google
migrating users to inbox. I myself tried Inbox and didn't see the benefits.
Will users get upset when their email client looks completely different? Will
they actually stop using gmail? I predict google will get gun-shy and
eventually abandon it.

